# Need Xactimate Pricing



## FlipFlap (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey 

I run into some small insurance claim where I need to replace ceiling in the living room and bathroom. I also need to replace bathroom wall paper.

I used to use Xactimate but not anymore and it seems to me that insurance adjuster did not award enough monetary coverage for water damages.

My request is for someone in eastern PA or NJ who's using Xactimate to share current - Remove & Replace Cost per Sq/Ft for above items.

I have numbers from back few years ago but I would really appreciate current value.

Thank You


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm going to leave this thread open for now, though in reality it's just a twist on all the other pricing threads we routinely close and do not allow.

It's irrelevant what Xactimate says. In the first place, two knowledgeable users can come up with significantly different totals depending on how they enter the details of work needed, and in the second place, you should be charging what *you* need to stay in business. If the customer doesn't want to pay your price, you don't do the job.

Simple as that.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm going to leave this thread open for now, though in reality it's just a twist on all the other pricing threads we routinely close and do not allow.
> 
> It's irrelevant what Xactimate says. In the first place, two knowledgeable users can come up with significantly different totals depending on how they enter the details of work needed, and in the second place, you should be charging what you need to stay in business. If the customer doesn't want to pay your price, you don't do the job.
> 
> Simple as that.


Tin is a softy :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm going to leave this thread open for now, though in reality it's just a twist on all the other pricing threads we routinely close and do not allow.
> 
> It's irrelevant what Xactimate says. In the first place, two knowledgeable users can come up with significantly different totals depending on how they enter the details of work needed, and in the second place, you should be charging what *you* need to stay in business. If the customer doesn't want to pay your price, you don't do the job.
> 
> Simple as that.


Perfectly stated, there are way too many factors that nobody knows about, such as content manipulation, floor protection, dust barriers, texture type,...etc and so on. To ask someone to do this for you is like throwing dice on a table. There are alot of factors Xactimate offers that green adjusters know nothing about. I would suggest getting a copy of his scope that he wrote and verify if all the small stuff is covered, it adds up. Make sure he's using the current price list and area, the last part of the identification code should say JUN11


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's irrelevant what Xactimate says. In the first place, two knowledgeable users can come up with significantly different totals depending on how they enter the details of work needed, and in the second place, you should be charging what *you* need to stay in business. If the customer doesn't want to pay your price, you don't do the job.
> 
> Simple as that.


It is if you are working for the owner directly, not so simple if you work thru the insurance companies.

Worked for a restoration company a few years ago. You still needed to get your price, you just learned to do the Exactimate Dance to get it.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Is your contract with the homeowner or the insurance company? Homeowners always need to come out of pocket to pay the difference between me and insurance.


----------



## FlipFlap (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you for your answers.

I am not trying to price the job by my own need I rather to give my customer most of they are entitled to. I am doing construction since 93 mostly exterior work. In this particular job we are replacing roof, siding, windows, soffit, fascia and gutters. At one point my customer asked me if insurance is paying applicable amount.
As you can see I never asked for anything like that before so I ask now someone more experienced in interior remodeling for a little help. In 30K plus job I would like to give an honest opinion to my customer.

Replacing and painting16 x 24 ceiling is not a big deal plus a bathroom wallpaper. 

As I stated before I don't have that much of an experience in pricing out interior remodeling so I thought this forum is the best place to ask.
You can ask me for same in regards to all types of roofs, sidings, bricks and stone and I will be more than happy to answer your questions.

Happy Fourth of July to all


----------

